# Dialerproblematik in der "Times"



## sascha (2 Oktober 2004)

Selbst die altehrwürdige Times berichtet:



> VICTIMS of internet phone scams facing large bills are now finding that their telephone companies are recouping the money by increasing their direct debits without their approval.
> 
> In some cases, more than £100 a month extra is being taken from their current accounts, and they are powerless to intervene.
> 
> ...



http://business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,8214-1288323,00.html


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2004)

in UK heißen diese Abzocktools "rogue dialler" (mit zwei l ) 

http://money.guardian.co.uk/scamsandfraud/story/0,13802,1252835,00.html


> The scam involves a crafty piece of software which surreptitiously replaces your usual internet connection with one that dials a premium rate number typically charging £1.50 a minute. Some people have been hit with bills for more than £1,000.
> 
> Britain's premium rate watchdog, Icstis, is deeply concerned and admits it has been "overwhelmed" by the scale of the problem. This week MPs called for urgent action from the industry and government to stamp it out ,..


Kommt einem so beklemmend bekannt vor, der Artikel ist lesenswert , da stehen
 noch ein paar weitere nette Erkenntnisse....

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2004)

Furchtbar ärgerlich finde ich, dass die ICSTIS ihre alte Liste mit den "numbers under investigation" entfernt hat. Dieser service war nämlich spitze,... (siehe infos in tf's link - da gab's die Adressen dazu samt Tel.nr.).

Man konnte einfach alle Nummern durchkucken und landete dann oft bei Namen oder Adressen, die man kennt...

Die ICSTIS hat nach der ersten Welle der öffentlichen Proteste offenbar genau bei den richtigen Leuten nachgefragt... nämlich z.B. bei "noc online". 

Hier z.B. eine Stellungnahme von noconline zur legendären Whitehall-Debatte in UK:
http://www.noconline.org/featuredisplay.aspx?id=51



			
				noconline schrieb:
			
		

> The NOC would like to stress that it is available at any time as a source of information or consultation for any queries regarding this important but often misunderstood industry.


Ich kann es nicht besser formulieren als der Abgeordnete Mark Lazarowicz in der Debatte, auf die sich NOC bezieht:
_It seems hard to suggest that the world would be a worse place if we did not have premium rate telephone numbers._
http://www.marklazarowicz.org.uk/parliament/speeches2004/6.29WH).htm 

noconline, das ist diese Lobby-Truppe, bei der z.B. 2001 so nette Leute auftraten wie... www.noconline.org/NOCworld/displayitem.asp%3Fitem%3Dcurrent%26displayid%3D268+%22noc+special+interest+group+1%22&hl=de] du-weisst-schon-wer [/url]


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2004)

Googeln mit rogue dialler ist richtig  spannend:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/26/ireland_rogue_diallers/


> Auto-dialler programmes have plagued Irish phone users since the beginning of the year. The Commission for Communications Regulation (ComReg), Ireland's phone regulator, has received some 300 phones calls from consumers regarding excessive charges arising from dialler programmes, with losses reaching €2,000 in some cases. But new guidelines should help to minimise the threat of auto-dialler.



http://software.silicon.com/malware/0,3800003100,39122061,00.htm
http://www.hackinthebox.org/article.php?sid=14184


> Service providers will block calls to the* Cook Islands, Comoros, Diego Garcia, Kiribati, Mauritania, Norfolk Island, Nauru, Sao Tome and Principe, the Solomon Islands, Tuvalu, Tokelau, Wallis and Futuna, and French Polynesia;*


da eröffnen sich ja noch ganz neue Perspektiven....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2004)

wegen Themaverfehlung editiert und durch eine blöde Frage ersetzt: was meinen die mit malware? Malvorlagen?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> was meinen die mit malware?





			
				The Register schrieb:
			
		

> Rogue autodialers ..change a computer's internet access phone
> number to that of a premium rate or* international number. *



cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die ICSTIS hat nach der ersten Welle der öffentlichen Proteste offenbar genau bei den richtigen Leuten nachgefragt... nämlich z.B. bei "noc online".


http://www.noconline.org/currentmembers.aspx?smode=&page_no=1

Nicht immer einfach, zu wissen, wer hinter welcher Firma steckt... aber z.B. taucht hier der mallorcinische Restaurantbesitzer von der EBS wieder auf...

(premiatel, siehe
http://www.noconline.org/currentmembers.aspx?smode=&page_no=10

und Herr D.A. von der "Intertele" (die worldwide-heppenheim-brazil-connection) sogar mit brasilianischer Adresse 
http://www.noconline.org/currentmembers.aspx?smode=&page_no=4

direkt über T.R., den Mitorganisator der Mallorca-sind-wir-alle-toll-Sause


----------



## galdikas (5 Oktober 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst die altehrwürdige Times berichtet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer den kriminellen Geldwäscher-Telekommunikationsunternehmen keinen Abbuchungsauftrag ("direct debit") erteilt hat, dem schickt die BT Inkasso-Unternehmen auf den Hals, um sich die Beute zu sichern, deren Anteil sie ihren Komplizen in Übersee schon längst ausgezahlt hat:



			
				Timesonline am 18. September 2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Some of the numbers called were in São Tomé, West Africa, a location known to have been used by phone scam operators.
> 
> A spokesman for BT says: "We are perfectly entitled to demand the money from people with outstanding bills. They will face debt collection procedures if they do not pay them. We have already paid out the money to the premium rate operators concerned and will be out of pocket if we do not get it back from our customers."
> 
> ...



_ Wir [British Telecom BT] haben das Geld schon an die jeweiligen Mehrwert-Dienstleister ausbezahlt und werden mit leeren Händen dastehen, wenn wir es von unseren Kunden nicht zurückbekommen. 

"(...) im August [2004] erhielt ich ein Schreiben von NCO Financial Services, einem Inkasso-Unternehmen, mit der Forderung zur Zahlung der gesamten 482 Pfund [ ~ 700 Euro ]. Sie drohten mir mit einer Klage und einem Besuch des Gerichtsvollziehers." 

Den Schuldeneintreibern wird jetzt ihrerseits ein Überschreiten des Zulässigen vorgeworfen. Mrs Kwong und Mr. Marcus sagen, daß NCO Financial Services keine Reaktion auf ihren Protest gezeigt habe, daß sie die beanspruchten Geldbeträge nicht schulden.

Nach den Richtlinien [der Wettbewerbsbehöre] Office of Fair Trading OFT sind Inkasso-Unternehmen zu einer sorgfältigen Prüfung fragwürdiger Forderungen verpflichtet, und sollen nicht haftendePersonen nicht zur Zahlung drängen. 

NCO Financial Services verweigerte jeden Kommentar._
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,145-1265883,00.html

Die NCO Group, Inc. und RMH Teleservices, Inc. haben kürzlich eine Zusammenlegung ihrer Unternehmen beschlossen.

NCO Group, Inc. ist der weltweit größte Anbieter von Forderungs-Management-Dienstleistungen.  NCO Group bietet seine Dienstleistungen Kunden aus den Branchen Finanzdienstleistungen, Gesundheitswesen, Handel, Industrie, Ausbildung, Telekommunikation und Behörden an. 

RMH bietet "Customer relationship mangement services"  für Großkunden aus den Branchen Technologie, Telekommunikation,  Finanzdienste, Versicherungen, Handel, Transport und Logistik an. RMH beschäftigt ca. 11 400 Menschen und hat ca. 7 900 Workstations an 14 Standorten in den USA, Canada und den Philippinen.
http://www.ncogroup.com/Html/PressRelease/01-22-04_NCOG_RMHT.pdf

Das FBI hatte im Frühjahr 2001 NCO Baltimore nach Dokumenten durchsucht, wegen des Vorwurfs des Konkursbetrugs gegen das von NCO übernommene Unternehmen Creditrust, welches offene VISA und MasterCard-Forderungen aufkauft (und eintreibt). NCO hatte damit nach eigenen Angaben nichts zu tun.
http://www.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/stories/2001/03/12/daily26.html

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

vielleicht liest ja zufällig ein Engländer mit ???



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> in UK heißen diese Abzocktools "rogue dialler" (mit zwei l )
> http://money.guardian.co.uk/scamsandfraud/story/0,13802,1252835,00.html





			
				guardian schrieb:
			
		

> The companies and numbers listed by Icstis as under investigation
> AKU GmbH (Schleswig-Holstein)
> 0909 799 8408 8444, 0909 799 4697 [das ist Matlock - wie kommt es eigentlich, dass eine kleine Firma in S-H Geschäfte macht mit der großen Morgan&Morgan in Belize??? Oder war die Adresse "Jasmine Court" ein Witz? Ixch glaube es nicht... und es gäbe, wollte man daran glauben, auch Erklärungsversuche...]
> ...
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2004)

http://www.theregister.com/2004/10/05/bt_rogue_dialler/



> *BT blocks 1,000 rogue dialler numbers
> By Tim Richardson
> Published Tuesday 5th October 2004 *
> 
> ...



http://money.guardian.co.uk/scamsandfraud/story/0,13802,1248949,00.html


> The 'rogue diallers' can rack up large profits from the automatic calls with their victims
> only realising when their phonebill arrives. The software embeds itself in a user's computer
> and changes the settings so that every time the user logs on to the internet, the dialler
> diverts from the internet service provider to a premium-rate line which is sometimes located abroad.



Uk erlebt anscheinend den "Diallerfrühling" 
http://www.ukonline.net/services/?art=spyware&page=roguediallers


> The good news is that rogue diallers don't just install themselves - they need your acceptance first.


Das ist  gequirlter Blödsinn, die haben wohl noch nie was von Autoinstall gehört...

mittlerweil tauchen auch Hilferufe in Foren auf 
http://www.net4nowtforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=14676


> Aaaargh! Rogue dialler nightmare!
> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of it please?


----------

